# Another Aussie Mantid ID



## jameslongo (Nov 5, 2009)

This mantid was found in Toowoomba, QLD (about 125km inland from Brisbane). I'd say it is about 2cm long. It doesn't look like it has wings which leads me to believe it is an adult/immature female _Bolbe sp._ Or else, I'm thinking an immature male _Paraoxypilus sp._

I apologise for the poor quality photos. It took a long time to get a half decent photo of this thing. These are the best of the lot. Shouldn't be a problem if we need more.


----------



## Christian (Nov 6, 2009)

The pics are just too bad...


----------



## superfreak (Nov 15, 2009)

sorry, the pics arent ours. this is some guy on our aussie forum who wants it IDed. We have his permission to repost the pics, btw.


----------



## jameslongo (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice work, Olga! Did you manage to get another photo from him or did you work your magic on a previous photo? I can say with a little more confidence that it looks apterous, which would point to female _Bolbe sp._

What do you reckon, Christian?


----------

